# QR Pathways



## LeAckerman (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey, can anyone help me find *Pathways*for ACNL. If you can please post a link^^ I only found websites with clothes QR codes


----------



## Princess (Feb 17, 2013)

http://ac3dsnewleaf.tumblr.com/tagged/qrpathway

Not that many so far, but we're updating as fast as we can.


----------



## squee (Feb 17, 2013)

http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/tagged/paths


----------



## Torotix (Feb 17, 2013)

pathmagic.tumblr.com


----------



## Mint (Feb 17, 2013)

This site has a lot of path QR codes: http://soeurs-doigts-de-fee.skyrock.com/tags/glsQy0R6nRi-Sol_1.html


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2013)

We have a Pattern board set up on TBT now but unfortunately nobody seems interested in helping to fill it up. : ( Perhaps a bounty for posts is required, haha.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2013)

Justin said:


> We have a Pattern board set up on TBT now but unfortunately nobody seems interested in helping to fill it up. : ( Perhaps a bounty for posts is required, haha.



I don't think many people are using it purely because they don't have the game yet. But don't worry, on June 9th it will be hella popular!!


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a few patterns intended for paths. I'll try to post when the game comes out.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 19, 2013)

Justin said:


> We have a Pattern board set up on TBT now but unfortunately nobody seems interested in helping to fill it up. : ( Perhaps a bounty for posts is required, haha.



Yeah, well don't worry.  I plan to bookmark the board and use it daily once I can get my hands on the game


----------

